# Fumagillin dribble method spring 2009.



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi. i had 18 colonys with bad nosema back in early feb,treated by spraying each week for 3 weeks with 2g of fumigilin to 1 litre of 50/50 syrup,spray the bee's and comb,as they would not take the mixture from a contact feeder,then as they recovered fed thymolised syrup in contact feeder,they are very fit strong colonys now,but i did not think they were going to make it at all.All combs and box's are being changed for fresh sterilised one's. thymol seems to work just as well as fumigilin,as some i treated with only this.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Fumagillin dribbling.*

beekuk,
Thanks for the information.
I read Randy Olivers web page and he recommended a 4 week treatment. But, it was 30 mg/treatment.
In that article he did mention higher doses.
Have you heard of using acidic acid as a Nosema fumigant in used/contaminated combs?
I hope that your bees continue to be healthy!
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Fumagillin update.*

Sunday
May 03, 2009
I spayed the Fumagillin medicated syrup into the empty drawn out comb of the 24 four pound package bees and checked the brood in 10%.
Each hive was fed 2 frames if they were stong and one frame if they were weaker because of driffting when they were dumped into the nucs,
Everything looks very good so far.
This week should have some newly emerged bees doing their orientation flights which is a delight to observe. 
I now need to purchase a microscope for monitoring for the _Nosema_ twins. I think that the microscope can be used for monitoing trachael mites too.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Fumagillin treatment for The Nosema twins.*

Saturday, May 09, 2009
I applied *the 4th dose of Fumagillin *by spraying the medicated syrup into the comb and on the top bars.
I am using a formulation provided by Randy Olivers web page.
I pre mix the measured Fumagillin and distilled water into a plastic drink bottle, which is poured into a one gallon tank sprayer, add the rest of the water, mix, add 10 pounds of C & H granulated sugar, mix thoroughly and spray into the comb. Each hive receives 90 to 120 mg of Fumagillin per treatment.
It was a pleasure to see the first baby bees out and about in the new package hives.
And the saga continues.
Ernie


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the info Ernie.... hope you can
nail down a microscope to see what's going on.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*to see what's going on.*

I plan buying a good disecting scope for my bees and charge a lab fee for some local beekeepers.
I will be offering my services for the trachael mites too.
Ernie


----------

